# 1/200 Bismarck



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well when I saw the reviews I had to get one. 
















It's a lot of ship, in the first picture it's behind the 1/350 New Jersey box. The second is the upgrade kit (can't figure out why if they cost this much to begin with Trumpy doesn't include it). Here are a couple more to give you an idea again of the size of this thing.
on top of the 1/350 Enterprise in it's case








next to the Leopold and tender on the diorama base








in front of the Dora








I can't wait to start it. I've got a couple of builds ( 1:1 pole barn and 1:1 laundry room) going on now but I should get back to the Turtle and start this as well in a few weeks. 

A bit about the kit. Detail is real nice I think, there are some rather significant sink marks in the hull but nothing a bit of Tamiya white putty and some elbow grease can't fix. There is a lot of photo etch in the kit so I won't be waiting around for some aftermarket brass which will cost twice the cost of the kit. The planes and smaller captains boats are great and big enough not to give me headaches trying to detail them. I guess all in all I'm rather impressed with it at first check but since I'm leaving in a few hours for a trip to Missouri for a couple of weeks a real detailed check will have to wait.

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

cool kit. It seems like a good, solid, model from what I have seen so far. I may get one sometime go go with my 1/200 Yamato kit.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Man .. that's huge


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seing this WIP, Dave. :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Will look forward to watching your build of this one Dave.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the coments gents. I got around to starting the hull. It has several sink marks that I think would show through so they had to be filled and the front seam needed a bit more work than I thought it should seeing as how the fit of everything else looks so good.
























I shot a coat of a Tamiya filler primer on the repaired sections of the hull and will give a light sand and final filling.








this thing has enough parts to bring back memories (not all good) of the Dora.








As I was leaving the ol work area for the evening I took a look around and thought ya'll might get a kick out of the carnage.... I think I should do one kit at a time on the bench or I might end up with a Nomad that has wings or a Battleship with drag slicks or possibly a 1700's submaring with landing gear...








till later


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Keep 'em coming, Dave621955 
Nice seeing your progress with pictures, keep up the good work.

After seeing your kit, I had to get one too!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn, it's big, thanks for the pix! Keep them coming. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Hi Dave*

Very cool stuff you have there.
Congratulations!
When your battleship will be ready to action,I'll send against him this:
U-481 scale 1'32, 2 meters long
With all my respect,
Vic


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice U boat Vic!!! Is that a kit or did you scratch build her? More pictures??

Dave


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Off to a very nice start Dave and man that U-Boat is Huge and beautifully weathered too.....Cheers mark


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Coming along nicelly keep up the good work.


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Hi Dave*



Dave621955 said:


> Nice U boat Vic!!! Is that a kit or did you scratch build her? More pictures??
> 
> Dave


Kit


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

Looking good Dave! I just started working on my 1/200 Bismarck. I'm so excited, a real challenge for a change! :freak:

Nice U-Boat Victor, great weathering! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm back at it. IMHO the detail on this thing is outstanding. The fit "so far" has been what you would expect from a Trumpeter kit. I've dry fitted the main guns and the stack and bridgework and the only slightly bad seam is around the deck to hull joint and that should be hidden by the handrail.
























to be continued!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Really nice work so far Dave. Looking forward to some more.....Cheers mark


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Mark, my goal is to be able to match your skills in ship building.

After a bit of vacation in a warm climate, an emergency woodworking project and a repair session on a 1:1 Kubota tractor it's back to the model room and some much needed plastic (thank God!). A few more wip photos.


























































Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Lots of small stuff! The depth charge racks are interesting. There was some discussion about them on another site. Their exact purpose is unknown but it seems they were not for anti sub use but rather to throw up false sprays of water during an attack to throw off enemy gunners.


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

I am enjoying this, not as much as if I were building it (sadly Im not) but close nonetheless :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Lots of tiny parts but it will look sharp.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thank you guys...

djnick66, I didn't know that. Course I know little to nothing, or possibly less than nothing about ships, except the fact that they are fun to build. For instance in the 7th picture I posted today there is what looks like a bomb with wings straped on it mounted to the wall (or bulkhead??) but I'm guessing it's probably not a bomb. Am I right?
Dave


----------

